# Purple? Photoshop answers the question



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I wanted to see what the purple frame would look like built up.
.....


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Purple is nice for Hearts, Haze, and Rain......but not Colnagos. 

I love green too, but it's just one more color that looks horrendous on bikes. 

Nice work on the fotoshop though!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

How did you get the purple on the saddle and stem, and would that even be an available option on those parts? I'm assuming that the seatpost already comes colored that way.

After my experience with an airbrush artist on my Cinelli Ram bars and Prologo carbon fiber saddle, I'll stick to parts that I do not have to paint. That was a pain on my C50, and one that I still need to draft up a lawsuit for since the moron is not willing to refund my $240.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> How did you get the purple on the saddle and stem, and would that even be an available option on those parts? I'm assuming that the seatpost already comes colored that way...



Oh, I don't know if the components are actually available in purple. I just took my cues from the blue and red bikes. I'm intrigued by the purple, but probably wouldn't choose that color. I'd like to see one of these frames (any color) in person, because bikes usually look better to me in person.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> How did you get the purple on the saddle and stem, and would that even be an available option on those parts?


Its the magic of Photoshop. You can have the main components in lime green and the wheels in orange if you so desire. Its computer brushed.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

On my screen that looks more like magenta than purple. Reminds me a little too much of team Telekom pink.


----------

